# Passed CGC



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

I know it's nothing real big but today we passed our CGC test perfectly and I was quite happy in the end. 

Cant wait to participate in some more AKC things. Happy for my girl:smile2:


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations! CGC is not nothing, it's a great accomplishment! How far can you two go? It's a lot of fun isn't it...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> Congratulations! CGC is not nothing, it's a great accomplishment! How far can you two go? It's a lot of fun isn't it...




Thank You! And Yeaahh it was pretty fun. Can’t deny that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marycrft (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations, that's terrific!

Aly


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

You should be happy and very proud....years ago there was a lot of day to day time and effort spent to get to that level....i'm guessing that hasn't changed....Congrats !


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

bravo!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Way to go! Congratulations!


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Adding my congratulations! That is a huge accomplishment in my book.


----------



## CoffeeGirl (Jul 31, 2018)

Congrats! I am hoping to achieve this with my girl in the future too - great accomplishment!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you all for the nice comments  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

:congratulations:
Was it a local test?


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

ausdland said:


> :congratulations:
> Was it a local test?


Yes


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Awesome, congrats!!

I'm going for this as well!


----------

